# 18" Invicta 4MR metal shaper. $1500 York Maine USA



## CluelessNewB (May 1, 2018)

Thought someone might find this interesting:  

Craigs List https://maine.craigslist.org/tls/d/metal-shaper/6577159234.html

More info about Invicta:  

http://www.lathes.co.uk/invicta/


----------



## f350ca (May 1, 2018)

That has the same vice I scored last fall. Now I know what brand it is, gotta wonder where the shaper went.

Greg


----------

